# R2C Performance Looking for Chicago, IL Area Cruzes (1.4L & 1.8L) for intake design



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Very cool. I'm sure someone will jump on this offer.


----------



## robertluckyjr (Aug 4, 2011)

That's the plan. They make the best intakes out in the industry with the results to back up the claim. I want them to make one for the Cruze, but they need the cars to check out. We'll see who jumps on it.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Do we get the intake for free?


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Hmmmmm......a noticeable improvement on an air intake that only gives an increase of maybe 5hp....sounds like a big claim to me!!


----------



## robertluckyjr (Aug 4, 2011)

Actually the performance improvements on many of their designs have ranged from 5-20 hp and 4 or more lbs/torque. Before you comment, know your facts. Low end torque is usually where you'll feel it the most with short ram intakes. Also, you'll notice a slight increase in acceleration and how smooth the acceleration is. I take it you may have bought one of the mainstream brands and got lackluster results. I recommend you do more research on R2C before you comment again. I have friends that have tried them out and the results are proven. The more products offered for our cars, the better. You're entitled to your preference, but don't limit/deter the preferences of others.


----------

